

On Eskimos, Snow and Negative Words - rrohan189
http://www.alearningaday.com/2011/11/on-eskimos-snow-and-negative-words.html

======
jerf
When building posts on urban legends I find it is helpful to check if they are
true, because when they are false (as it is in this case), it tends to ruin
the rest of the point.

